# Move to Mora D'Ebre



## sketts (May 27, 2011)

Hi, i'm looking at purchasing a rural property six kilometers from the town of Mora D'Ebre, just wondering if anybody here is familiar with this area? Is it a nice place to live? Does anyone have any knowledge to share?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont think any of our regulars live in that area?? Maybe you should rent there first to get a feel for the place and get to know people in the area etc???

jo xxxx


----------

